# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Defineyi kim gömdü?

## gokhan

Defineyi Kim Gömdü?

Gömüyü kimin gömdüğü konusunun bilinmesinde fayda vardır. Bu konuda herkes bir şeyler söyler yazarlar. Bunların iyi bilinmesi varlığın bulunması ve alınması zorluklarının bilinmesinde vardır. Definenin gömülüğü uygarlık ve kültürlere, zaman süreçlerine gömülme mevsimlerine ve hatta gece veya gündüz gömülmesine göre farklılık vardır.

Her gömü aynı olmadığı gibi tuzak ve aldatmacalar, iz ve işaretleri de farklı olabilir. Kazıya başlamadan önce bu konunun iyi etüt edilmesinde fayda vardır. Gömü veya define hangi çağda yıllarda gömüldü ise o çağın kültürel yapısını incelemek, gömen şahıslar bazında kim gömdü ise ona göre fikir yürütmede fayda vardır.

A. Savaşçılar

Fethe gidenler yol üstünde mevcut yerleşim yerlerinden topladıkları ganimetlerin hepsini götüremeyeceğinden belli noktalara sonradan gelip almak şartıyla kimsenin bulamayacağı belli noktalara gömmüşler ancak birçoğu geri gelinip alınmamıştır.

Gömen savaşçıların kültürel yapısı çok önemlidir. Örneğin Araplar ile Avrupalı savaşçıların gömüleri iz ve işaretleri ile tuzak ve aldatmacaları farklıdır. Buralarda özellikle tuzaklara çok dikkat edilmesi gerekir. Bir savaşçı gibi düşünmelisiniz ona göre hareket etmelisiniz.

B. Korsanlar

Kara veya denizde mevcut çete ve korsanları bölgelerinden topladıkları ganimetleri kendilerinin kolay sizin zor bulacağınız bir şekilde gömdüklerini biliniz.

Korsanlarda savaşçılar gibi hazinenin kolay alınmaması için çok fazla tuzakla hazineyi beslerler. Bu uzakları anlamak gerçekten zordur. Anlık hayallere kapılmayıp tuzakları uzman kişilerce aşılmasında fayda vardır. Boşuna riske girilmemelidir.

Burada önemli olan siz kendinizi onun yerine koyarak Ne Yapar sorusunu kendinize sorunuz. Nereye gömer ve nasıl iz ve işaretlerle nasıl tuzak ve aldatmacalar hazırlar. Sorusu önemlidir. İyi bir makine, iyi bir uzman etüdü ile kanunu arkanıza alarak problemleri teker teker aşınız. Riske girmeye hiç ama hiç gerek yoktur.
Korsanların yıllar sonra bu hazineyi alacağı değerlendirerek belli iz ve işaret koymaları şarttır. Bu iz ve işaretleri iyi tahlil etmek gereklidir.
Korsanların iz ve işaretleri savaşçılarınkinden farklılıklar gösterir. Korsanlar genelde su, güneş ve denizden kara görüntülerini kullanırlar. Bu konu işaretler bölümünde detaylıca incelenecektir.

C. Dönemin Yöneticileri

İşgallere karşı hazinelerini korumak veya çocuklarının yeniden iktidar veya krallık kurmaları için gerekli finansman çok gizli bir yere konularak gelecek için yatırım yapmışlardır. Bu hazinenin çok planlı ve iyi bir yere saklamalıydılar ki uzun yıllar boyunca kimse ulaşamasın.

Burada önemli olan yine Ben olsam nereye koyardım sorunsudur. Bu kişiler akıllı, kurnaz ve planlı çalışan insanlar olduğu unutulmamalıdır. Etüdü iyi yapıp gözden hiçbir şey kaçırılmaması gerekir. Belki siz çözemezsiniz ancak çözülmeyecek define etüdü olmadığı unutulmamalıdır.
Yönetim kargaşaları ve iktidar mücadeleleri sonucundaki çekişmelerden kendini garanti altına almak, ailesi ve kendisi için iyi bir yerde kendi ve ancak birkaç kişinin bildiği bir miktar hazineyi sigorta olarak koymak.
Burada unutulmayacak bir şey vardır. O da çaresiz kalmaktır. Çaresiz insanların gömü yaparken göz önüne alabilecekleri tehlikeleri anlatmaya gerek yoktur. Çünkü kedinin kuyruğuna basarsınız tırmalar atasözünü anımsayınız. O anda o kadar çaresiz olabileceklerini unutmayınız.
D. Şahsi Gömüler

Buradaki gömüleri istediğiniz kadar sınıflandırabilirsiniz. Önemli olan hazineyi düşünmenizdir. Şahsi gömüleri bulmak çok kolay diğerlerine göre daha risksiz ancak değer bakımından diğerlerinden daha fakirdir.

Bir insanın serveti ile bir savaşçı, korsan, kral, bey, ağa vs. serveti karşılaştırılamaz. Şahsi servetlerin bir bölümünü ele alıp inceleyelim.

a. Din adamları

Papaz ve haham ağırlıklı olmak üzere elde mevcut hazinenin diğer dinlerdeki insanların eline geçmemek için tekrar alınmak üzere akıllı ve planlı bir şekilde gömmeleridir. Bu durum genelde savaş, istila, korsan-çete baskını, önceden tahmin veya duyum, iç çekişmelerden kaynaklanır.

Bu insanların dönemin akıllı, kurnaz ve alim sayılan insanlar olduğu unutulmamalıdır. Bu durum hazinenin alınma şartlarını ağırlaştırır.

Böyle kişilerin hazinelerini ele geçirmek için ilgili dinde mevcut işaret ve kültürel değerleri iyi tahlil etmek gerekir. Anlatılmak isteneni iyi anlamak gereklidir. Aksi takdirde çalışmalar boşa gidecektir.

b. Göç

Kendi istekleri veya zoraki göçe tabi tutulan köy veya kasabalılar bütün mallarını yanında götüremeyecekleri için oturup titizlik içerisinde hazineleri toplu olarak gömmüşlerdir. Buradaki amaç tekrar geri döndüklerinde bu hazineyi alıp tekrar eski yaşantılarına dönebilmeleridir. Bunların büyük bir bölümü tekrar geri dönmemişlerdir.

Bütün halkın hazinesi tek bir yerde toplanıp gömülmesi düşünülemez. Parça parça ama önemli büyüklükte olmalarıdır. Bu gibi definelerde gömünün hediyesi sizi yanıltmasın. Etüdünüzü iyi yapmalısınız.
Burada dikkat edilmesi gereken siz olsaydınız hazineyi tek bir yere mi gömerdiniz. Bence hayır 3-4 parça şeklinde gömerdim. Bunların bulunma olasılığı daha düşüktür. Biri bulunursa diğerleri bulunamaz. Şeklinde düşünürdüm. Ama mutlaka hediyesi yanıltıcı çalışmalar ve tuzaklarla gömüyü beslerdim. Paramı kolay kolay kimseye yar etmezdim.
c Yaşlı insanlar

Bir hayat boyu çalışıp uğraştıktan sonra yaşlanan insanlar eğer çocukları yoksa eldeki değerli eşyalarını kimse bulamasın diye saklamalarıdır. Bu hazineler genelde küçük ölçekli olup şahsi eşya ve paralarından ibarettir.

Genelde ev, işyeri, bahçe, tarla, ahır veya kuyularına gömerler. Tuzak ve aldatmacası azdır. Genellikle tarihi ve kültürel değer açısından önemlidir.

d. Ölülere saygı

Eski dönemlerde kültür değerleri içerisinde ölü ile birlikte değerli eşyalarını da beraberinde gömmek vardır. Buradakiler şahsın şahsi eşyaları ve paralarıdır. Önemli bir şahsiyet değilse genelde ufak tefek şeyler gömerlerdi. Buralarda kayda değer eşyalar genelde olmaz.

Mezarlar önemli yerlerdir. Hazine var diye mezarla kazılmamalıdır. Çünkü hangi mezarda hazine olduğu belli olup, orada da ölü yoktur.
Burada yapılacak kazılarda kesinlikle izin alınmalı ve kanuni yapılmalıdır. Doğada mevcut güzellikler bozulmamalıdır.
Mezar kazıları iyi etüt edilmedi ise kesinlikle yapılmamalıdır. Etüt edilemiyorsa mutlaka bir uzmana başvurulmalıdır.
Hazine veya defineyi kim gömerse gömsün iyi etüt edilerek risksiz çıkarılacağı bilinmelidir. Önce araştırma (yapılamaz ise uzmana başvurulmalı), sonra makine (maden analizinden arazi özelliklerine, doğal veya yapay durumuna), sonra kanuni izinle hazine rahatlıkla çıkarılıp zengin olmamak mümkün değildir. Ama önemli olan akıllı hareket etmektir. Profesyonelce davranmaktır.

Kaynak; http://www.gizligercekler.com/defineyi-kim-gomdu/

----------

